# Internet in Germany??



## noz03 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey, I will move to my first apartment in Berlin in a few days and need to register the internet. So am just wondering if anyone can recommend which company is good? 

So far I only know about O2, but have heard their internet is a joke, my friend said she paid for 8mbps but actually gets 1.5mbps... They also take THREE WEEKS to install it... I just hope that's not the norm in Germany.

So any suggestions?

Danke!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

noz03 said:


> Hey, I will move to my first apartment in Berlin in a few days and need to register the internet. So am just wondering if anyone can recommend which company is good?
> 
> So far I only know about O2, but have heard their internet is a joke, my friend said she paid for 8mbps but actually gets 1.5mbps... They also take THREE WEEKS to install it... I just hope that's not the norm in Germany.
> 
> ...


Getting broadband installed can take three weeks because any company that is not Telecom has to rent the line from them and if Telecom drags their heels...

When inquiring about broadband ask how far their main server is from your address. Speed depends on that. That's why they always say: "up to" XYZmbps

I don't think the big companies differ much. My parents went from Vodafone back to Telecom because suddenly (shocker) Telecom had a better tariff at the time. Service-wise there was no difference.


----------



## noz03 (Oct 29, 2014)

ALKB said:


> Getting broadband installed can take three weeks because any company that is not Telecom has to rent the line from them and if Telecom drags their heels...
> 
> When inquiring about broadband ask how far their main server is from your address. Speed depends on that. That's why they always say: "up to" XYZmbps
> 
> I don't think the big companies differ much. My parents went from Vodafone back to Telecom because suddenly (shocker) Telecom had a better tariff at the time. Service-wise there was no difference.


Yeah I know it says "up to 8mbs" but if you pay for 8 and get a consistent 1.5 that's a bit ridiculous...

So Telecom is the only company that can get it installed faster? Do you know how long is the average to get it installed? Again, "up to three weeks" could mean just a few days and in some rare cases takes three weeks.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm so glad to see that some things haven't changed since the last time I had to deal with this - Telekom will still dick you around and it'll take almost a month to get an internet connection. 

However you do it, be aware that once you have the internets, be VERY careful using a torrent client to download entertainment. If you don't use a good VPN, you may have some expensive legal bills. It's an unpleasant feature of life in Germany.


----------



## Phoenix Warriors (Nov 13, 2014)

You can try checking for Unity Media they offer some good service and offers.


----------

